# Craftsman 5/23 Track Drive Engine Swap



## Kray Shivers (Feb 5, 2019)

Hey guys! 
I am new to the forum but in reading some of the other posts you guys know what is up! So i here is a brain teaser for you.

i bought a used 5/23 snowblower with the original Tecumseh 5 hp engine on it. Long story short it had a carburetor issue and ended up blowing a rod through the block.

i acquired a 9 hp Briggs & Stratton and it fit barely. i had to replace a v belt pulley for the auger drive which works great, but now the main issue is that the original set up had a primary shaft to run the auger and a secondary shaft that ran the track drive. well now i only have one shaft to drive both systems. this means that the way the track drive is set up reverse is now forward and forward is now reverse. that would be all fine and dandy but i had it out a few days ago and the drive would just stop working. i could limp it along by pulling the drive lever down about 5% (which is not much) but even then it would just stop dead in its tracks (pun intended). 

Have i ruined the drive train?
What are my options to get the drive back in the right configuration?
Should i give up and go buy a new snowblower?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Easiest solution? Get something else. You have too many problems. Not worth saving or solving. Save the engine. Get wheeled. I don't want to list the solutions because so many, so costly, so time consuming, you would not want to do it.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Kray,


It's probably not want you want to hear, but I think JL is 100% right in his advice.


And no, it doesn't have to be a total loss by buying a different machine. If that 9hp Briggs is in good shape, then what I would do is keep scanning C/L for a decent condition machine with a blown engine for cheap, especially one that is more suitable for powering by the Briggs 9hp. I've seen good machines selling for next to nothing because they have a blown engine, and the average owner is not willing to do the re-power work themselves.



I understand the allure of having a tracked machine....:wink2: Heck, who doesn't want to have something that is like a little tank? I almost bought one a while back, until I read comments here on the forum, from wiser and more experienced heads, that talked about issues with the tracks, and problems with replacement parts.
.
.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice machines on CL with blown engines for $0-$75.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

The easiest is the proper engine. If you're alright with the direction issue then open the drive compartment and examine everything. I have a 4/20 and 8/26. Luckily the small one just needed inspection and lubing. The big one was a real project. See my posts for "Nearly a freebie" and the "Curse of ". Trackers are nice but If not maintained the systems can rust seize like my 26 and require major surgery. I agree with the others folks about different machine but projects are fun too so don't throw it away unless it is beyond your expertise to fix up. Good luck.


----------



## Kray Shivers (Feb 5, 2019)

what you guys are saying is kind of what i figured would happen and that is ok. I'm only out $40 with the purchase of the machine so I'm not too hurt about it. thanks for taking the time to reply to this thread


----------

